# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Trauma

## grijze zaag

nog steeds op zoek naar de rare ziekte [ myelitis tranversa] dus ruggemersonsteking,deze ziekte kreeg mijn echtgenoot vorig jaar in juni na drie maand was de ontsteking verdwenen en het herstel is vlot verlopen maar met zware restletsels ! dus oppervlakking bezenuwen zijn verdwenen dus gevoelloos, geen gevoel van warmte of koude vanaf onder de borstkas.kan stappen en veel meer.,myelitis kan je krijgen of viraal of bacterieel of onbekende oorzaak en bij dit laatste is mijn echtgenoot[ toen 76j ].ik en nog iemand anders die hem goed kennen en weten wat hij de weken voordat hij de rare ziekte kreeg heeft gedaan dus super zwaar werk ,heffen ,vertrekken en met zware zaken sleuren en vermoeden dat er door dit werk een trauma is ontstaan die een wrijving van de wervels heeft veroorzaakt en zo een onsteking heeft bekomen, wie heeft een trauma opgelopen door het kwetsen van rugwervels of nekwervels mag me antwoorden dankjewel  :Smile:

----------

